# irish life consensus fund



## gvgdha (17 Oct 2009)

Hi,
I would like to know the unit price of the said fund over say past 1 or 2 years. Can anybody suggest me where can I find it. I searched on the net in futile.
It looks to me a big blackbox without any infomation.
Thanks in advance..for any help


----------



## Shirazman (17 Oct 2009)

Try here (and play around!):-

http://www.ilim.com/FundPrices/Fund_Prices.asp?PriceWhen=Latest


----------



## gvgdha (18 Oct 2009)

Hi Shirazman,
thanks very much. This is exactly what I was looking for. You seem to have very good knoledge of these things. I will come back. Let me play around and I may come back to you if I need anything more.


----------



## JoeRoberts (18 Oct 2009)

If you are a member you should have internet access to Pensions Planet website and can download daily prices in excel file format for past 2 yrs.


----------

